# Am I slowing down toilet training by having paper in crate ?



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We have a large crate & so the way I have it set up is bed at one end and newspaper at other end which he uses when in the crate. We leave him in crate when we are out, to sleep, daytime naps and our mealtimes. So he does toilet in there. But it occurred to me that maybe I should remove the paper - am I encouraging him to poo indoors ? 

Getting myself a bit confused now


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I did what you are doing and it worked for me. I didn't want to worry about not hearing him in the night or if he really needed to go when I popped out, I didn't want him to feel distressed about 'messing his den'. It was wet every morning for a week and then started to be dry with just odd accidents and then stopped totally within a few weeks. Although this was quicker than I expected, I had been prepared for it to go on for a bit longer and would have been ok with this. Once you feel he should really be holding it, there is a way to train them off the paper by reducing the size of it each day until it is gone completely. Just make sure he is having the opportunity to toilet immediately before going in the crate.


----------



## 3004bex (Mar 10, 2012)

I get my puppy on the 30th march and have a crate and will be doing the same thing as i have been advised by a good few dog lovers and breeders that puppy pads are terrible and difficult to get pups off. newspaper in the crate is the way forward for me xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I forgot to say that I used a puppy pad on top of newspaper but this didn't seem to create a habit at all. It was what our breeder suggested. But I can understand their way of thinking as they are impregnated with a smell that attracts them to wee there.

There does seem to be very divided opinions on this but it worked for me and I'll do it again for any future pups as I'd rather replace a pad/paper, than have to wash bedding, etc in case of accidents.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

It is an individual choice, but with my kids and with my puppy I like doing things like that cold turkey. That means when i toilet trained my kids i just took away the diapers and dealt with the accidents and with Olive she has no where to toilet in her crate. I talked to a lot of people on here and in real life and it was only a few people on here that suggested putting paper or a puppy pad in her crate. Everyone else said to keep the crate small and she'd figure it out really quick because they don't want to go where they sleep. I'm not saying the other way of doing it is wrong, but this way works best for me. I don't like doing things with an extra step though. I'd rather have a rough week or 2 and then smooth sailing. I was prepared to take Olive out during the night, but she never needed me to. I also only leave her for 3 hours during the day. I would never leave her in her crate for longer than tht during the day without having someone let her outside to go to the bathroom. She hasn't had an accident in her crate yet so i feel like i lucked out.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Toilet training does take longer using this method but that doesn't make it wrong. Either way will work. You have to do what you are happy with and every puppy is different.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I used a puppy pad at night for the first two weeks ,I never used it in the day (i suppose it depends how long he's in there for??).

He's 12 weeks now so i would of thought he should be able to hold his bladder for quite a long time at that age ? Buddy was about 10 weeks when he had no puppy pads down and never had an accident in there,his routine was 10pm bed then he would wake about 6.30 -7am we never had to take him out for a wee break in the night.
I think in the day at that age i would leave him for a max of 1-2 hrs and he never had an accident.
I would just try him without and see how you get on.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I used a puppy pad at night for the first two weeks ,I never used it in the day (i suppose it depends how long he's in there for??).

He's 12 weeks now so i would of thought he should be able to hold his bladder for quite a long time at that age ? Buddy was about 10 weeks when he had no puppy pads down and never had an accident in there,his routine was 10pm bed then he would wake about 6.30 -7am we never had to take him out for a wee break in the night.
I think in the day at that age i would leave him for a max of 1-2 hrs and he never had an accident.
I would just try him without and see how you get on.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Lisa, 

Saffi's crate was initially split 50% vet bedding, 50% paper. She couldn't keep clean this way and come to think of it, our breeder had paper trained them so it was giving her slightly mixed messages. It was a bit hit and miss when we first moved the paper out and spread her vet bedding across the entire base but now she's clean in the night (90%!) and definitely clean in the day. 

I assume the same would apply to puppy pads as they have a smell that encourages puppies to go. 

However, like Karen says you have to find a method that is right for you!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My two never had puppy pads or newspaper in their crate. I put a puppy pad once in 
dexter's crate when he was a puppy and he ripped it to shreds!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Like a lot of people who have posted I had Bodger's bed at one end and a puppy pad in another corner. He used the pad at night and it was there if we left him in the day. Most of the time I kept toileting outside but it was always there if he needed it and I had no problems.

I guess like most people you just have to do the best you can it may not be possible to be watching them all the time.

He was toilet trained pretty reliably by four months and is now, at eight months, a very good boy regarding toileting.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Before I got Hattie I read loads of advice on the 'right' way to do things. I deceided I could not force her to try and hold it or poo in her bed. She has only ever had two pees in her 36" crate when I was out but she does sleep in my room and if I get up for a comfort break she gets put out in the garden. She can go from 9pm to 7am without incident but last night she needed to go out twice probably due to sniffing new area! She woke me up we went out job done and sleep resumed.On a personal level could you wait all night for a comfort break if you were shut in a small room? I couldn't but then I may be considerably older than you!! Remember the pup has not read the training manual and every dog is different.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone - I'm just panicking as I'd love him to be clean but guess I just have to go at his speed. He's getting better slowly but still poos in his crate at least once a day & widdles too. As posted somewhere else it seems to be an issue with him not going outside - holding it and then doing it in the crate. 

I think I'll leave the paper in. Interestingly, he's clean & dry at night so he must have a bit of control.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You could try putting the soiled paper outside, close to the door to start. The smell and prevoius toilet will encourage your pup to use the paper outside and gradually on to the grass or where you wish him to go.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Think you are doing very well just don't be in too much of a rush. It will all come right in the end.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I tend to use a crate with door open onto a puppy pen with puppy toilet training pads/ newspaper in the pen, when my dogs were pups, after a few dry nights (approx 4 nights) in a row, the run goes and therefore the toilet area is removed ... this age does vary between pups and you have to do what works for you and your puppy .. hope this helps a little bit xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> Thank you everyone - I'm just panicking as I'd love him to be clean but guess I just have to go at his speed. He's getting better slowly but still poos in his crate at least once a day & widdles too. As posted somewhere else it seems to be an issue with him not going outside - holding it and then doing it in the crate.
> 
> I think I'll leave the paper in. Interestingly, he's clean & dry at night so he must have a bit of control.


Hi if he's dry at night then he has got good bladder control .I know every dogs different but from an outsider looking in it sounds as if he thinks the newspaper is where he should go (hence he's waiting till inside to go).


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> Thank you everyone - I'm just panicking as I'd love him to be clean but guess I just have to go at his speed. He's getting better slowly but still poos in his crate at least once a day & widdles too. As posted somewhere else it seems to be an issue with him not going outside - holding it and then doing it in the crate.
> 
> I think I'll leave the paper in. Interestingly, he's clean & dry at night so he must have a bit of control.


Hi if he's dry at night then he has got good bladder control .I know every dogs different but from an outsider looking in it sounds as if he thinks the newspaper is where he should go (hence he's waiting till inside to go).


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> We have a large crate & so the way I have it set up is bed at one end and newspaper at other end which he uses when in the crate. We leave him in crate when we are out, to sleep, daytime naps and our mealtimes. So he does toilet in there. But it occurred to me that maybe I should remove the paper - am I encouraging him to poo indoors ?
> 
> Getting myself a bit confused now


Hi we did the same as you we put Izzie in a large crate with pee pads at one end and she soiled it most nights. I then went and bought a smaller crate so that there is just room for her bed and a water dish fixed to the crate and I put a folded up pee pad at one corner she has not soiled it since I done this I cant believe it. Good luck with your little one xxxx


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

annieb said:


> Hi we did the same as you we put Izzie in a large crate with pee pads at one end and she soiled it most nights. I then went and bought a smaller crate so that there is just room for her bed and a water dish fixed to the crate and I put a folded up pee pad at one corner she has not soiled it since I done this I cant believe it. Good luck with your little one xxxx


Hi. How old was izzie when you did that? Our gisgo is 15 weeks. Some nights he is clean & dry but some nights not!! We don't do anything differently on the clean/dry nights.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I really think it's all down to the individual dog. Some people say puppy pads/paper slow things down but it definitely didn't with us. He was clean and dry just as quick as not having the paper but I got more sleep not listening out for him.

I will definitely do the same next time.


----------

